# Bargain Book Finds: May 2010



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

(I've started this thread a day early since I'm heading out of town and Ann is already gone, hope you don't mind!)

Click here for the April 2010 bargain book thread: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22221.0.html

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5. . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

The Villa Dog is still $1.99...all 5-star reviews!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$2.99


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

This one looks interesting... *$4.47*


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Obamanos! The Birth of a New Political Era, by Hendrik Hertzberg $4.07


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

0.99 







0.99









0.99 







0.99









0.99 







0.99

Leaning towards space type fantasy. One is a short story but I already had the link copied before I realized it.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Labrynth said:


> 0.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI: Human Legacy Project and Brainbox, both by Christain Cantrell, are short stories.


----------



## RobinGoodfellow (Apr 24, 2010)

Here's my recommendation at $0.99.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

$0.99

Note: Currently free at Sony Reader Store, so maybe this will also be free for Kindle soon?

N


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm a Maria E. Schneider fan, and I was very glad to see her new book Tracking Magic (Max Killian Investigations)







come out a few days ago. No author I'm familiar with combines fantasy and mystery like Maria does. This one is a definite bargain for $1.99.


----------



## narcisse (Mar 19, 2010)

$4.40 







$2.99









$3.99


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Still on sale this week at Book View Café:








$1.99







$2.99







$2.99







$2.99







$.99

And more . . . http://www.bookviewcafe.com/index.php/Book-View-Cafe-Ebookstore/


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Science Fiction

Contains robots and suppose to be in the future

Suspense and Thriller

$3.96


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Science Fiction
> Contains robots and suppose to be in the future
> Suspense and Thriller
> $3.96


Or....you could just get the 99 cent version from Amazon.  Not to mention the free version at ManyBooks dot net.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> Or....you could just get the 99 cent version.


Or for $0.99, you could get The Best of H. Beam Piper: 33 Novels and Short Stories, including The Cosmic Computer!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Two more bargins posted:

*$1.99*










*$1.99*


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey, maybe it's just a coincidence, but after our griping about several of the Jaine Austen mystery series not being Kindle-ized, and people being reluctant to buy Book 1, it looks like Kensington has Kindle-ized the entire series and made the latest in the series 







free.

Meanwhile, Book 1, _This Pen for Hire_ is still at the bargain price of $3.83, and now Book 2 







is also down to $3.83.

(Now, if Kensington would only Kindle-ize the entire Laurien Berenson series!)

Happy Reading!

N, who is happily reading her free copy of _Trophy Wife_


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, N! I literally looked again just yesterday, and #2, 3 and 4 weren't yet added; I was hoping with the brand new #9 freebie that maybe they were going to be added soon.

Just to keep on topic too, many in the rest of the series are under $5 as well:

1. This Pen for Hire (2002) -- $3.83
2. Last Writes (2003) -- $3.83
3. Killer Blonde (2004) -- $4.47
4. Shoes to Die for (2005) -- $4.47
5. The PMS Murder (2006) -- $4.28
6. Death by Panty Hose (2007) -- $5.29 (juuuuuust outside the bargain range but still not bad)
7. Killing Bridezilla (200 -- $4.47
8. Killer Cruise (2009) -- $4.47 [note, this one is listed twice, one at $6.99 so get the cheaper one! file size is larger on the cheaper one but I'm guessing the content is basically the same....haven't actually looked though]
9. Death of a Trophy Wife (2010) -- FREEEEEEEEE


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Two of the Amelia Peabody Series at $1.99 each


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

For the Love of Pete - 3.21









Three Down the Aisle - 2.81 









There are about 21 other Sheryl Woods' books under 5.00. Several just over $5 at 5.04. 
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> $0.99
> 
> Note: Currently free at Sony Reader Store, so maybe this will also be free for Kindle soon?
> 
> N


99C is a good deal. I was just able to get it on my nook for free


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It is possible that this has been mentioned before, but it is worth repeating I think:

The Lady Julia Grey Bundle









This is 3 books for $9.99. . .that's $3.33 a pop and well worth it. . . I had read the first of the series, "Silent in the Grave" in paper just before I got my Kindle. Bought the second a year ago, "Silent in the Sanctuary", and just got to it this past week. . . . .and wish I'd read it sooner. The third is out as well for Kindle for $9.99 all by itself, "Silent on the Moor". If you like a sort of gothic Victorian murder mystery romance, these'll do it for you.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

It's back......











This one has flip-flopped all over the place pricewise this week, but it's back down to $0.01. It's been getting some stellar reviews, so grab it while you can.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I just bought this after reading a review on a blog for romance readers. (Apparently the author recently put her entire backlist in the Kindle store and all are bargain-priced.) This one is a historical romance based in Canada during the Gold Rush and it is $4.25.


----------



## Farida Mestek (Apr 26, 2010)

Radium Halos is $ 2.99 from Girlebooks in all formats.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> It's back......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And as of right now, it's totally free....so I'm going to also cross-post over to that thread.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Margaret's Rematch is $2.99 at Girlebooks.com


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Author Eyes said:


> Margaret's Rematch is $2.99 at Girlebooks.com


It's also $2.99 at Amazon.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Turning-Back-The-Clock-ebook/dp/B002UUT3VK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1273784145&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B002UUT3VK/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&n=133140011&s=digital-text
TURNING BACK THE CLOCK looks interesting with the whole Time Travel idea! Only $2.99.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I promise to learn how to use the image/link thingie - soon.
But until then here are a few bargain finds. Sorry if these have been posted before.

The Letter Sweater http://www.amazon.com/The-Letter-Sweater-ebook/dp/B001684KWY 
$1 - A romance story involving a character with breast cancer

The Family Bones http://www.amazon.com/The-Family-Bones-ebook/dp/B001IZZBJ6
$1 - Looks creepy but good!

Kill the Story http://www.amazon.com/Kill-The-Story-ebook/dp/B002EAYQ9A
$1.99 - Murder Mystery, hard boiled genre

Night Camp http://www.amazon.com/Night-Camp-ebook/dp/B001YQF0OK
$0.99 - cute young adult title about a camp that may be run by.... vampires??!! 
My son and I are reading this one together and love it. He'd love L.C. to write Knight Camp next.

enjoy!!


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

0.99 Looks like it could be fun.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

3.49


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

The Dragonriders of Pern by Anne McCaffrey for $9.99. This includes 3 books, _Dragonflight_, _Dragonquest_, and _The White Dragon_. These are $5.59, $6.39 and $6.39 each so this is definitely a better deal.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

2.99


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW

A steal!


----------



## narcisse (Mar 19, 2010)

Some YA goodness:









$3.59 







3 books for $8.04 ($2.68 each)


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's a couple of Karen Harper books I just ran across:








$3.93









$3.60


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I just finished this one. $2.99 at amazon. It was excellent!


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I stumbled across Branded (Fall of Angels) by Keary Taylor recently. It's a paranormal romance by an Indie author and is $0.99. A few typos and grammar issues, but not enough to really annoy me and the story was engrossing.


----------



## daphnedmm (Oct 28, 2009)

I've just started this one and so far it's great! Only $1.99.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

"The Surgeon" is excellent -- recommended.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Lisa Jackson thrillers under 5....









4.47 







4.56









4.47 







3.99









4.56 







4.80









4.16 







4.47









4.47 







4.47

Not too bad for being such a well known author. I read Shiver and really enjoyed it. She writes very fast paced thrillers. Can't buy a paperback used for these prices a lot of times. Will be snagging some of them myself.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

If you like historical romance, Reckless is only $3.89. It's been bouncing around in price, so I doubt it will stay this price.


----------

